# Sound Effects and Music



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Need some free Halloween sound effects for your haunt, home, or maybe just to listen to at work? What about some Halloween themed pod casts with music and sound effects to spook up your night (Or day). 
Please give Gravecast.com a try. I have been mixing music tracks and making ambient sounds for Haunts in my general area for several years and now I have started a web site to give other people a chance to use them. 
The best part is, it is all free. 
No limits to your download. No codes to enter. Just go and get them like good little trick-or-treaters.
I would LOVE some feedback from like minded people on both the sounds and gravecasts and would enjoy hearing if others use them for yard haunts or haunted houses. I hope some of you get a chance to use them.

- Morbius.


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

I downloaded the "Halloween Night" podcast and I love it. 

My best friend is gonna love the "Killer Klowns" song!! She just adores that movie, and it, just creeps me out! All clowns in general do that to me!

Very good job!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I checked out "Halloween Night" and "A Dark and Stormy Cast". Enjoyed them both - it was nice to hear some new music for a change. Good mixing too.


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

I have to say that the "Morbid" gravecast is my favorite! I am so going to play that at my party. I love the range of songs and quotes used!

The Clown song is gonna freak people out, but I don't care. That damn song is catchy!

I tried to download the "Dark and stormy cast" one but all I got was 6 seconds of it then it cuts off.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Not sure why that happened. I checked the link and the file and I was able to open the storm cast. If you get a chance, try it again.

I love that Clown Song as well. A friend of mine who plays a fantastic evil clown at some haunts had it on his myspace. The cleaner version of the video is located here: YouTube - Clown Song - P.Control

It is GREAT.

So far, Morbid Gravecast is one of my favorites as well. The Halloween/christmas one is fun also when the season draws near. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## rez311 (Aug 29, 2007)

Here are some Halloween music and sounds if you guys are looking for some.

Halloween music and sounds


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Need something fun to listen to as you head out to see Rob Zombie's new Halloween? Have no fear, we have just the thing. Gravecast 018 - "6 Minutes 28 seconds" Featuring Selections from Rob Zombie and his new Halloween film as well as Pain, Rush, Creature Feature, Virgil, Neon Zoo, I.C.P., Fred Schnieder, Motley Crue, Echo and the Bunnymen, The Wolf Sisters, April Fools Day Theme, Astrovamps, Sizi Quatro and more... No iPod needed! Check it out on Gravecast.com.


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

New gravecasts make me very happy 

I hope you keep making more excellent and interesting podcasts!


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks! It is always nice to know if anyone is listening. I think the newest one had a pretty good mix of stuff. ( I was happy with it) Any requests for future casts? I am always searching the darkest corners looking for music to add.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

love dead kidz!thats creepy! can't download though.dont have quicktime pro. any thing I can try?


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks. The haunt I made it for had a very creepy theme that year and I loved doing the sounds for it. 

If you are using Explorer, you should be able to right click on the link and save the sound by clicking the "Save As" selection. 
It is almost the same if you use Firefox. Right click the link and use the "Save Link As" feature. The sound is a standard mp3 and should work on any mp3 player or program. I use Windows Media Player or even iTunes. If you still have problems, let me know.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the help!great site and great mp3s!


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Some nice stuff. Thank you. : )


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

*Kreepy Karnival*

Thanks for the complements. My yard haunt this year is a Kreepy Karnival and I am working on some sound effects for it. Once I get done, I will post them on Gravecast for anyone who wants them.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

*New Gravecast*

I have a new Gravecast titled The Devil's Sunglasses posted on Gravecast.com. Gravecasts are all music podcasts for those of you looking for something to listen to this season and are tired of The Monster Mash and other regular Halloween tunes. Artists in this cast include Autopilot, Fear Factory, Deadlines, ICP, CKY, Demon Hunter, Lacuna Coil, Midnight Syndicate and more. There is a full track listing in the message board on the site.
Happy Halloween!


----------

